

How Segment Models Growth for Two-Sided Marketplaces - ivolo
https://segment.com/blog/how-segment-models-growth-for-two-sided-marketplaces/

======
eriktrautman
I hadn't run across the HBR 6-factors model for the components of a
marketplace before. Really interesting stuff since it provides a framework for
breaking apart your channels and distributing your team to service them.

~~~
lambtron
Haha yea, that article helped us tremendously when trying to understand the
important, compounding growth dynamics for this kind of business.

